# Whats the difference between AMD and INTEL motherboards?



## Jennkins

Im building a pc and was wondering if some one could tell me if there's any real difference between amd and intel and what would be the best motherboard for gaming right now.I was leaning torward Asus but im not sure yet.


----------



## powerpack

No answer on that. And with the Intel Cougar Point recall AMD has an advantage. Your question is so open ended I look forward to other's posts.


----------



## daisymtc

intel motherboard take intel cpu, amd motherboard take amd cpu...

Best gaming motherboard?? No idea, we would usually choose which offer best value for money to suit the budget as most people won't have unlimited money.


----------



## chamgamer

The difference is spelling  hahahahaha, Check this Web source


----------



## voyagerfan99

Biggest thing is the difference in price. Intel is priced ridiculously high, and the performance is okay. AMD is quite a bit cheaper, and you get loads of bang for your buck. AMD processors overclock very nicely, and they are good for gaming machines.


----------



## salvage-this

If you are planning to run a dual card setup you need to have a chipset that will run whatever configuration you are planning to run.  Intel generally goes with nVidia and AMD with ATI or AMD for the current generations.  There are a few that will work with both but they have less choices for the layout of the motherboard.  

ASUS is probably my favorite motherboard company but I would also look at MSI and Gigabyte.


----------



## tossy

I don't have experience with using these, I have read some reviews about these products, I hope these will help you.
http://www.testfreaks.co.uk/motherboards/
http://alatest.co.uk/reviews/processor-motherboard-reviews/c3-53/


----------



## tech savvy

voyagerfan99 said:


> Biggest thing is the difference in price. *Intel is priced ridiculously high, and the performance is okay*. AMD is quite a bit cheaper, and you get loads of bang for your buck. AMD processors overclock very nicely, and they are good for gaming machines.



if we just talk about CPU's only(dont include mobos) than intel is waaay better for price/performance(except exterme cpu's),period.the intel CPU's that are in the same price rang as the 1100T beat it. the i5 750,i5 760,i5 2300,i5 2400,i5 2500 and i5 2500k all beat the 1100T @ same or less money.i think intel offers so much more than what AMD has to offer, i jsut hope bulldozer can close the gap a little.


----------



## venraw

If you're like me, you want an AMD chipset for price/performance ratio and Nvidia because you're biased and lean more those guys for gpu needs.  I also wanted to SLI and there are few few mobos that will sli AMD chipset.  Nvidia's website gave me a list and the Asus 750a M4N75TD was a pretty solid choice for just dual SLI.  The processor was about 200 (it's the 1090t 6 core processor) the mobo 100 and the video cards were about 500 dollars together.  Compare that to the intel 980x which is 1000 dollars.  But as the others stated, it's more about budget and my rig came to about 1400 with a full tower coolermaster case, two monitors and some razer gaming peripherals.  Best of luck with your choices mate.


----------

